# Food Stamp Solution



## techtony (Nov 5, 2013)

I will preface this by saying 10 years ago I lost my job unexpectedly and reluctantly applied for food stamps. I was given 124.00 a month to feed myself on while trying to find a job and get on my feet again. If not for this benefit I would have been in a bad bad situation. So I am not saying food stamps are bad, I am saying this would cut out a lot of waste and stop crack heads from using our tax dollars to fund their criminal activity....

We should go back to what we used to do.... every saturday at pre determined locations, holders of food stamp benefits were given commodities.... Milk, flour, sugar, bread, cheese, beans, rice and a few canned veggies. This was enough to sustain someone, not have a party with it, but you were given basics. If we stopped giving out debit cards and started this system again, the cost of the program would decrease, people would get what they needed and fraud was almost non existent. And I think you would see lazy people or those that use the system stop using it because it would mean standing in line, and not getting what you want but only what you need.


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

terrific idea. I agree that they are a benifit and a life line for those in a desprit situation, but often abused by those who don't need them.. Why not use that food they let rot in the fields so they can drive prices up?


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Sounds like a perfect idea. We needed food stamps once too, and I would have gladly just gone and picked up what we needed to survive. Well, as long as there weren't protesters throwing rotten tomatoes or something. People can be ruthless.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

You mean tell me we should ban some from buying sushi, others from coke and potato chips and deny others the privilege of selling those food stamps? You are just right down mean.


----------



## techtony (Nov 5, 2013)

LOL I knew you were a democrat in disguise ..... just kidding. 

My partner works as a Manager at The Fresh Market... a high end grocery store that sells such things as olive oil that is 80.00 a bottle. Last year they started accepting food stamps. The clientelle changed to hood rats and their revenue went up almost 70 percent. That should tell you the system as it is.now is a failure.


----------



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

Tho my family was never rich or well off when i was growing up, my father always made sure we had food in our home and we never had to apply for food stamps..But we did at times when i was a child drive by the building where people had to stand in line for their food..I remember seeing little old ladies in the snow waiting in line or a mom with 4 kids in line..With this in mind i think the EBT cards is a good idea tho i do believe Milk, flour, sugar, bread, cheese, beans, rice and veggies should be the only things bought..I don't think you need to make people stand in line to prove or appreciate the help. We also need a better way to make sure they so called right items are purchased and don't abuse the system..From what i have seen of the undercover abuse of this system..When the government is teaching people how to cheat and condones it for votes well then is it really the peoples fault that are using the food stamps for the wrong stuff?? A little FOOD for thought..:???:


----------



## techtony (Nov 5, 2013)

The problem with giving cash benefits like the EBT program is that people have no incentive to find deals, clip coupons, stop buying name brand everything. If you provide the basics..... the fraud goes away. 

Although when I was on the program I was approved for three months, I found a job and got off stamps in just one month... but one thing I noticed perplexed me..... you cannot buy toilet paper on food stamps. They will take care of food going in, but food coming out is a different story I guess LOL.


----------



## Rob Roy (Nov 6, 2013)

Titan6 said:


> When the government is teaching people how to cheat and condones it for votes well then is it really the peoples fault that are using the food stamps for the wrong stuff?? A little FOOD for thought..:???:


While the government has blame, the people aren't without it.

I can teach you how to hot-wire a car and encourage you to use that knowledge to steal yourself some fancy new wheels, but you'd know better. If though, you decided to do it anyways you'd deserve the jail time (as would I).

But you do make a great point about the old and frail.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Im pretty old I was seventeen before our home had electricity poor was normal to my brother my sister and me I remember eating meadow larks for dinner my dad said they were quail boniest damn quail I ever ate But my dad never took a handout never accepted foodstamps commodities or the guberment cheese, we never went without a meal mom cooked over a wood stove, its called pride and pride is good pride makes you strong pride makes you believe that no matter how bad things are life is pretty damn good and meadow larks aint bad eating.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Federal parks and wildlife it is against the law to feed the animals in the federal parks because the animals become dependent on being fed and cannot forage for themselves.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Thanks PaulS I do enjoy debating with you.


Gunner's Mate said:


> Federal parks and wildlife it is against the law to feed the animals in the federal parks because the animals become dependent on being fed and cannot forage for themselves.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Now to put this into perspective my granny rode across the plains in a covered wagon and went through a couple of indian skirmishes and lived long enuff to see me man land on the moon she never drove a car she walked or rode a mule evrywhere she went she loved to fish.


Gunner's Mate said:


> Im pretty old I was seventeen before our home had electricity poor was normal to my brother my sister and me I remember eating meadow larks for dinner my dad said they were quail boniest damn quail I ever ate But my dad never took a handout never accepted foodstamps commodities or the guberment cheese, we never went without a meal mom cooked over a wood stove, its called pride and pride is good pride makes you strong pride makes you believe that no matter how bad things are life is pretty damn good and meadow larks aint bad eating.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

They're called Food Banks in Canada, and they work off donations more than federal support. That doesn't mean it's socialist, because you're not required to donate. Those who don't want to, don't have to. But some do and then it's given to families who have some level of proof they need it. It's not a rigorous process from what I understand, so I'm sure they have some people abusing the system (you always will), but at least they're not handing out iPads.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

........


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

techtony said:


> I will preface this by saying 10 years ago I lost my job unexpectedly and reluctantly applied for food stamps. I was given 124.00 a month to feed myself on while trying to find a job and get on my feet again. If not for this benefit I would have been in a bad bad situation. So I am not saying food stamps are bad, I am saying this would cut out a lot of waste and stop crack heads from using our tax dollars to fund their criminal activity....
> 
> We should go back to what we used to do.... every saturday at pre determined locations, holders of food stamp benefits were given commodities.... Milk, flour, sugar, bread, cheese, beans, rice and a few canned veggies. This was enough to sustain someone, not have a party with it, but you were given basics. If we stopped giving out debit cards and started this system again, the cost of the program would decrease, people would get what they needed and fraud was almost non existent. And I think you would see lazy people or those that use the system stop using it because it would mean standing in line, and not getting what you want but only what you need.


Why, it's clear you don't understand Liberal Logic:

Give a man a fish and feed him for a day.

Teach a man to fish and feed him for a lifetime.

Give a man a welfare check, food stamps, Section 8 housing and 100 weeks of unemployment benefits and he will vote Democratic for a lifetime.


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

I don't see food stamps as a bad thing per se. 

It's great for the people that actually need it. I needed it for a bit after much resistance. I got food stamps for 1 month, bought 2 months worth of staples. This all while I was clearing my yard for room for fruit trees and a garden. 

I seen it as a help when I needed it. Not my lifestyle. 


Now, I remember about 7-8 years ago. A friend asked me to take him somewhere. It ended up being the welfare office. I remember he went in there to get benefits. He was 18-19 and way overweight. Probably could have gotten disability. Yeah. That kind of overweight. 

Anyways, I remember the social worker telling my friend "Dude. You're giving us Mexicans a bad name. You're capable of working. Go get a job."

And this was in L.A. Haha. He did get benefits though. He wasn't on it very long. We were living in a motel room in Lakewood California. Century inn. I was working a full time job, paying for the room and making a truck payment. No money for food. It was me, him, his mom and his sister and her toddler son. 

I don't know. I'd hate to see people that were elderly or extremely disabled to stand in cold weather or rain/snow to prove they need help. I used to volunteer and eat at a church where they held a "feeding" on Sundays to the poor and homeless. There were people there dressed in suits, freshly shaven, freshly laundered suits. Maybe they dressed nice cause it was Sunday. But then there were people that looked like walking death. So who would you judge as really needing it? 

Ps. My mom used to know a lot of homeless people. Some of the worst looking ones had apartments or rooms. The best dressed ones had encampments. The ones in tents had solar showers, composting toilets, and very nice clothes.


----------



## WildernessGuy24:13 (Nov 20, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Why, it's clear you don't understand Liberal Logic:
> 
> Give a man a fish and feed him for a day.
> 
> ...


Nothing wrong with supporting those in need but hey lets get something out of them. Don't work and collect welfare?, well than you have lots of free time. Mandatory 40hrs of community service before you get your check. Maybe some of these neighborhoods wouldn't look like third world countries if every freeloader picked up a broom and cleaned up some garbage.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

It looks like 10% of food stamps recipients are single mothers. What about them, though? That's one of the big problems with blanket solutions. Sure, they could get a job, but what about child care? Have you heard of daycare syndrome? Kids don't thrive in daycare. What about the cost of daycare? I pay $10/hour for a private babysitter right now. I'd feel lucky to find a $15/hour job in town, I mean, that'd be great pay for our area. How do you make those numbers work? 

Child support from the father is based on his income, so if he's a lout, that single mother bears a huge burden to provide for her kids. In my mind, that's what the welfare system is intended for. Not, of course, the ones who have babies just to get more money, but the down on her luck single mom who, perhaps, chose leaving over staying in an abusive marriage (a friend of mine is in this situation now).


----------



## WildernessGuy24:13 (Nov 20, 2013)

indie said:


> It looks like 10% of food stamps recipients are single mothers. What about them, though? That's one of the big problems with blanket solutions. Sure, they could get a job, but what about child care? Have you heard of daycare syndrome? Kids don't thrive in daycare. What about the cost of daycare? I pay $10/hour for a private babysitter right now. I'd feel lucky to find a $15/hour job in town, I mean, that'd be great pay for our area. How do you make those numbers work?
> 
> Child support from the father is based on his income, so if he's a lout, that single mother bears a huge burden to provide for her kids. In my mind, that's what the welfare system is intended for. Not, of course, the ones who have babies just to get more money, but the down on her luck single mom who, perhaps, chose leaving over staying in an abusive marriage (a friend of mine is in this situation now).


How about crossing your legs and using protection? Don't let every Tom, Dick and Harry have a go? Save yourself until you are married or at least with someone who isn't a complete scumbag.

Why is it my tax burden to take care of these people who make poor decisions?


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Because it isn't always that cut and dried. Every woman who bears children is not a whore. My kids all have the same dad and I was married to him for years before we had our first. What if, a few years down the line, fed up with the stress of unemployment that he'd been through, he decided to start beating me, or, even worse, my kids? How would I have foreseen that? It happens all the time. My friend had no idea her husband would be abusive until many years later. She held on until it seemed she would survive only if she left. She should have kept her legs crossed? How is that her fault? Would you look her in the eye and tell her tough luck? Stay and be beaten until you die in order to keep your kids fed, because you don't deserve help.


----------



## WildernessGuy24:13 (Nov 20, 2013)

indie said:


> Because it isn't always that cut and dried. Every woman who bears children is not a whore. My kids all have the same dad and I was married to him for years before we had our first. What if, a few years down the line, fed up with the stress of unemployment that he'd been through, he decided to start beating me, or, even worse, my kids? How would I have foreseen that? It happens all the time. My friend had no idea her husband would be abusive until many years later. She held on until it seemed she would survive only if she left. She should have kept her legs crossed? How is that her fault? Would you look her in the eye and tell her tough luck? Stay and be beaten until you die in order to keep your kids fed, because you don't deserve help.


Well it isn't cut and dry, the system is designed to help people like you and your friend. You and your friend decided to have kids when things were good and you both had stable incomes. Things went bad, which they always do, and you needed a lifeline. That is more than acceptable. What isn't acceptable is those whores who have 3 different kids with 3 different men. Maybe if you are working at the McDonalds and making $9 an hour you shouldn't be having kids left and right. Even worse is those people who have kids and see them as just another check they can collect. Also lets not leave these scum bag men who go around making "baby mommas" and don't even stick around to raise them or support them. That is 90% of the problem these days, you got kids with no fathers raised by single mothers who have to work 2-3 jobs just to support them. They can't spend the time to properly raise a child, so these kids grow up with no direction, role models or discipline and they latch on to the only role models they can find which happen to be older "men" who were raised in a similar environment and turned into criminals.

That is my point.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

To give an idea of the problem, 80% of the Farm Bill coming up for debate is for food stamps. 80%!!!!!!!
The Obama regime has spent millions of dollars on advertising telling people how to get food stamps!
The number of food stamp recipients has doubled since Obama took office.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

I completely agree with you. It's a serious problem, the least of which is the taxpayer burden. It is affecting our entire society. But it is those people who really need help that make finding a solution so tricky. I don't know what should be done. I don't think my friend should have to put her kids in a toxic daycare so she can work and let strangers raise them, but neither do I think her entire livelihood should be based on government help. I often go back to the missing community in our society. Before, she could have counted on help from church and family. These days, church and family figure the government's got it and they stay out of it. Although in her case, she does get support from both but it doesn't pay the bills. Just no good answer to it.


----------



## WildernessGuy24:13 (Nov 20, 2013)

indie said:


> I completely agree with you. It's a serious problem, the least of which is the taxpayer burden. It is affecting our entire society. But it is those people who really need help that make finding a solution so tricky. I don't know what should be done. I don't think my friend should have to put her kids in a toxic daycare so she can work and let strangers raise them, but neither do I think her entire livelihood should be based on government help. I often go back to the missing community in our society. Before, she could have counted on help from church and family. These days, church and family figure the government's got it and they stay out of it. Although in her case, she does get support from both but it doesn't pay the bills. Just no good answer to it.


Its easy, enforcement, punishment and encouragement.

Enforce the rules and regulations, punish those who abuse it and encourage people to improve.

Sadly, that costs money and people need to actually care about the problem enough to do something other than bitch about it.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

But what would be the intended outcome for someone like my friend? If the current way of parenting, which typically involves daycare and public school, isn't working, do we push for more like that by forcing her to work? The rest of it is easy. People who don't have kids or people whose kids are already in school need to get a job. It's easier now to find commuting jobs, so maybe there could be programs to encourage those employers to hire people, like single mothers, who need an alternative option to the 9-5. Then again, as an employer, I'm not sure *I'd* want to hire welfare recipients. Too many bad apples.


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

indie said:


> It looks like 10% of food stamps recipients are single mothers. What about them, though? That's one of the big problems with blanket solutions. Sure, they could get a job, but what about child care? Have you heard of daycare syndrome? Kids don't thrive in daycare. What about the cost of daycare? I pay $10/hour for a private babysitter right now. I'd feel lucky to find a $15/hour job in town, I mean, that'd be great pay for our area. How do you make those numbers work?
> 
> Child support from the father is based on his income, so if he's a lout, that single mother bears a huge burden to provide for her kids. In my mind, that's what the welfare system is intended for. Not, of course, the ones who have babies just to get more money, but the down on her luck single mom who, perhaps, chose leaving over staying in an abusive marriage (a friend of mine is in this situation now).


Just an example. I roommated with a female who was collecting welfare. Her baby daddy, was an illegal and working under the table. They lived together. On paper, he was nowhere to be found.

Ask again about single mothers collecting from the system.

This case might be unique. Or it may just be more common than you think.

I'd take that 10% down to more like 2%


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

And who says that you HAVE to work to provide for your family. 

I hardly work. Maybe 2 hours a week on call. 

I have always found ways to make ends meet. I don't have kids. But if I did, job or no job, my kids will be provided for. Not by welfare, or food stamps. 

I will do and have done what it takes to provide. I've scrapped metals, collected recycled cans, bottles, gotten free stuff off craigslist. I've even bought and sold stuff (cars, antiques, furniture, etc)

So if I wasn't working a traditional 9-5, but my kids ate, had nice clothes, and behaved, does that make me less of a parent? 

I've always had the thought process that you don't NEED a 40+ hour week. If you reevaluate your wants/needs, and prioritize, you can survive and thrive on any income level. 

I make ~$400 a month. But I eat, bills are paid, and I slowly get my necessities. 

By all definitions, I CAN qualify for food stamps and cash aid. But I don't apply. 

Truth be told, I can probably live on $100 a month. I wouldn't be able to if I didn't have my fruit trees and small garden. 

I think my big advantage is that I own my home. A lot of welfare recipients either rent houses or apartments. I've rented before. The landlords don't like you doing anything in the yard besides upkeep. But that shouldn't stop someone from container gardening. It's easy, cheapish, and its basically free food. Food stamps even buy seeds, at least here in Ca. 

I think that part of the problem is un motivation. Or some amount of ignorance. A lot of people that don't know how to do something don't have the drive to look it up, and try it out. Heck. Even I thought container gardening was hard. Now I have a deck full of food growing in containers. 

I don't know though. I do know I got kind of off topic. But welfare is something I am a bit passionate about. I may not have a great job, I may not be in a great spot, but if even I can grow even a small bit of food, then ANYONE can. I have a black thumb. I kill more than I grow. Yet I have 55-60 food trees/plants growing in my yard. That's only the permanent plantings. Not counting the garden area which has way more. 

So my question is. Do you think a majority (not ALL) of welfare recipients are too lazy to even try? 

Not including the older people, the disabled people, or the under employed?

Yes there is a thing as the under employed or working homeless. I knew someone who worked a 45+ hour job, and even after downsizing and getting rid of everything he didn't need, he still ended up living on the job site in a van. No drug habit, no expensive eating out, or expensive entertainment habit. No credit card bills, etc. I think it was a bad divorce, and such. But still.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

kevincali said:


> Just an example. I roommated with a female who was collecting welfare. Her baby daddy, was an illegal and working under the table. They lived together. On paper, he was nowhere to be found.
> 
> Ask again about single mothers collecting from the system.
> 
> ...


I don't dispute that many recipients are taking advantage of the system - that's the problem. But the problem with finding a solution is how to keep helping the ones who do need it.

As for not working a 9-5, I'm with you there. I haven't "worked" in 5 years and before that my job was from home, on my terms. I'm highly unemployable because I don't take orders. I've found ways, be it hawking my wares at markets, writing, online retail or whatever. I do it now because I need to know I can provide for my kids.

But getting the knowledge to get there takes a starting point and there are many who don't even know the potential exists, let alone where to look for it. Which is why I try to be free with what I know because there is _so much_ you can do from home without having to join the rat race.

You're right, though. So many people are unmotivated. I don't think it is always that they're lazy, but just so used to being downtrodden that they believe they aren't capable of more. I know, I know, there are jerks, but I believe most people are not. Still, I am surprised -- and disappointed -- by how many people want to know how I do what I do but don't actually take the next step to improve their lives. (Not you, by the way, I'm talking people who ask me specifically.)

It's funny you make the point about rentals and gardening. I was thinking about that when I talked about my friend earlier. She wants to get out of town so she can do those things.

There is always a way to make it work. When we were on food stamps, we were a family of 4 trying to live on $556 a month. I didn't see another choice but hated every minute of it. That's also part of why I prep, garden and produce my own meat, so I'm not caught in that situation again. We did have some preps then, by the way, and used them rather quickly.

So in a long winded answer to your question, yes, some people will never even try.


----------



## techtony (Nov 5, 2013)

I tried to quote kevincali but apparently I cant for some reason, look a few posts back to see kevincalis post on living on next to nothing.

Ok I have to ask..... how can you afford a house on 400 a month? Tax alone is 400 - 1200 a year depending on your house and where you live. I am not trying to start an argument or accusing because obviously you are getting by, but curious as to how exactly. You have to pay internet and power because you are using a computer to communicate with us now. If you can do it, we obviously all are not doing something right.... helll my minimum power bill with no electric on it is 65 a month and that is just connection fees and government taxes. 

Seriously you need to write a book man... i woild buy it

And I mean this folks, I am not being sarcastic here, if he can do it, we all can.


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

techtony said:


> I tried to quote kevincali but apparently I cant for some reason, look a few posts back to see kevincalis post on living on next to nothing.
> 
> Ok I have to ask..... how can you afford a house on 400 a month? Tax alone is 400 - 1200 a year depending on your house and where you live. I am not trying to start an argument or accusing because obviously you are getting by, but curious as to how exactly. You have to pay internet and power because you are using a computer to communicate with us now. If you can do it, we obviously all are not doing something right.... helll my minimum power bill with no electric on it is 65 a month and that is just connection fees and government taxes.
> 
> ...


House is paid off. Taxes are $464 x2.

Electric is $55. I've had to keep the flood lights on due to strangers around. Also run a space heater in just the bathroom before a shower. 
I've had it down to $15








Gas is $14. No heat and no cooking. Cooking is done over open fire. Only gas used is for the water heater








Water is $45. Not sure why its that high. I have a drip from a spigot and a drip from the front shower. Trailer is old and am having a hard time finding washers. Only water I use is for washing clothes and taking showers. 








Trash is $20 a month or $60 for 3 months.

So utilities alone run me $130-$140 a month. I don't have home Internet. I use my phone which is ~$60 a month unlimited. So my monthly out of pocket just in utilities and phone is about $200 a month. Auto insurance is about $65 for 3 cars. I'm non opping 1 next month. So insurance should go down. Water should go down because I'm no longer using it to water the trees. My rainwater system is there for that. Gas, I can't get any lower. I've had it down to $6 before. But rates change. Rates actually went UP since it got cold. That might explain why my bills jumped.

I spend about $100 on food.

So as you can see, my budget is very very tight. Bills will be higher during the winter, and it will suck. It's hard to not just turn on the central heat. Or take a hot bath. I'm barely scraping by.

Oh. And I just paid last years property taxes. Might not be able to pay this years taxes until next year 

So it CAN be done. But be prepared to do without. If not for my yard, I don't know what I'd do.

Some homemade lemonade. Got tired of water and picked some lemons and squeezed/juiced some lemons. A bit of water to water down and a tiny bit of sugar and it was DELICIOUS 








If I were renting, I don't think $400 would cut it. My ONLY saving grace is that I'm friends with a nursery and have been getting trees for a discount. I still pay $20 per tree versus $65 at Home Depot. And yes. I've gone hungry to buy a tree. I look at the tree as an investment. If I buy a tree for $20, it'll give me $40 in fruit over and over. If I buy $20 food, its gone in one shot.

I've also worked for trees, gotten a bunch of free stuff from craigslist, and traded a bunch of stuff. Oh, and when I first moved in, there was a palm tree here. Guy offered me $1000 for it. SOLD. I was able to catch up on bills and fix the floors in this house. That was 3 years ago. I've been on a roll since.

So ask me any questions you want to know. I'm not hiding anything. I've posted my current bills. I've put my story out there. If there is a way I can help anyone, please let me know


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

Oh and my monthly income isn't exactly $400. It bounces around a lot. It can be anywhere from $300 to $500. Depends on if I recycle anything, turn in cans, sell stuff etc. 

So some months are better than others. 

And a lot of my nice stuff, I got for free/barter. My fridge was free. Works great, drips water from the inside when it defrosts. Washer and dryer were new when I got them. Oven was free from craigslist. Nice kitchen sink was free from craigslist. T.V., entertainment center, VCR/DVD player was free (needed fixed. Still doesn't read all DVDs.) Ceiling fan (cheaper than AC) was free from craigslist. I did buy box fans for the windows though. $5 from yard sales. Dining room table was free. Coffee table was free from my neighbors bulky item pick up day. I needed rocks and dirt for a planter. Free from craigslist. My bedroom is furnished with a nice dresser with mirror and matching night stands. Free. I did however buy my bed brand new when I was making money in 2006. So even my bed is older. 

I've furnished my house mainly from craigslist/freebies. I don't need the best newest of anything. 

And I do wait for free stuff. I need bookshelves. I keep looking on craigslist. They'll pop up sooner or later. I'm very patient. 

So once again, it CAN be done. Just don't expect to have the latest greatest of stuff. I have gotten free items and fixed/rebuilt them and used them. I've also gotten free stuff and fixed/resold them for money. 

Now that my income is semi stable, I haven't been stingy. I had been charging my phone by hand crank. Not any more. Cable is shut off, but cable guy didn't disconnect at the line, so I get basic. I've called them and told them, cable company comes out, and nothing changes. So I have basic basic cable. I can go back to converter box if needed. 

Oh. Next step is a high efficiency washing machine, and LED tv's. the TV I'm looking at is $150 and costs $6 a year to operate. That's $.50 a month. My huge tube/CRT TV probably uses $6 a MONTH lol. Same with the washer. The cost of a high efficiency washer might be worth it if it saves water. Of course I'm looking at the long run ROI. 

Maybe I should write a book lol


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Churches used to be in charge of charity. Then the govt stepped in figuring they could do a better job.

Some misinterpret the food stamp program for what it is. The program is called Supplemental Nutritional Assistance Program. The key word is supplemental. It is not meant to feed an entire family.

There are some who desperately need this help. Especially in this economy.The program was meant to be a safety net. That being said, there are career recipients. This has gone on for generations for these career people and it's all they know. The real issue is the fact that the govt set things up to keep these people where they are. You will always have some that can and will beat the system. What needs to be done though is incentive programs to help people get back on their feet. Indie is right, daycare is not affordable for most of these people. There is a program to help with daycare but the last I heard there was a 3 yr wait. The entire system needs to be overhauled but I don't see it happening anytime in the near future.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

We could afford to send people a weekly ration of rice, beans, flour and more. In order to get it they should have to complete online nutrition classes and other courses on self sustaining. 

I've repeated the story many times. People don't believe it, but I saw it happen and it sickens me today, a man I called a friend who owned franchises in the same company I did purposely understated his earnings and scored nearly $700 a month in food stamps for his family of five. They even failed to report the oldest moved out. This only got cut when they found his oldest getting unemployment which he did when he worked her under the table and off the payroll. This liar and thief could not even be caught. I found out at a BBQ at his home with New York cuts paid for, he laughed, by obamaa.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

inceptor said:


> Churches used to be in charge of charity. Then the govt stepped in figuring they could do a better job.


Until about 80 years ago, there was no such thing as the government giving people free food - even people that desperately and honestly needed it. As Interceptor said, churches and other private charities took care of those issues. It seems to me that would be a FAR preferable system to the one we have now. At lest the churches and private charities would be seeing the folks the are supporting face to face and be able to judge the true needs of their situation. Plus, they would not require a hugely expensive bureaucracy to administer the whole effort. I mean how many people are employed by HHS, making $100K+ per year (including benefits) just to steal tax dollars from folks that work for a living to give to welfare queens? For every dollar that goes to the welfare queen, I have to believe they are stealing at least two dollars from guys like me.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Great idea!!!!!


----------



## coco53 (Nov 19, 2013)

Foods stamp program has its place for sure. I am comforatable now but in my field of work who knows. I hate it when I see people grocery shopping with them at the 7-11 or Circle K paying 4 times the price of say Adli


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

The government has no right to collect money in taxes and then give it to others. The USA is the most charitable country in the world. Let private charities do what they do best. Volunteer non-profit charities can do a much better job of taking care of the down and out than the government and they can do it for a lot less money. Families helping their family, churches helping others, charities helping others and all of them can be run without government involvement. I would much rather choose to whom I give charity than let the government decide. I ran a non-profit corporation for over seven years (president - CEO - and board of directors) and never once even collected reimbursement for the gas I used to travel or any other personal expense. We almost had to close the corporation down when we moved because there was no one to step up and do the job. We did find three people who were willing to take the necessary positions and it did not close down but it was right down to the last minute. I know it can be done on an all volunteer basis and if those collecting the benefits had to donate some time it would make it even easier. 

The reason I vote Libertarian is because I want the government out of my pockets, yard, home, and life. If you want the same thing you will never get it voting any other way.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

PaulS said:


> The government has no right to collect money in taxes and then give it to others.


You could have ended that post right there and I would have given you standing applause. I still will, but that about sums it up.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Thanks Danny.


----------



## Shorty (Nov 22, 2013)

Be difficult to argue that the system has flaws and needs desperate improvement. 
Majority of recipient families very likely do as they should, it's the small percentage. 
About a year ago I was suddenly laid-off after years of service and sadly right after using 401k to finish building our home, as method of reducing loan costs. The area I live in has been severely effected by economic crisis. Jobs are virtually impossible to come by, especially for those that live in rural areas, walking to the fast food place to get 4 hours a day, 3 days a week would cost more than it paid, this is nobody's fault, just one of those things. 
So I decided to start back to school to get a nursing license. Figure that would all but guarantee finding employment of adequate pay. As usual the bad apples cost the good ones cause I am no longer eligible, my wife and kids are but not me due to people half way going class, barely passing, etc just as a means to stay in the system. 

My opinion is that drug testing could very likely reduce the abuse of the system, as from my experience people who abuse the program are usually doing so to supply a habit. Even if the testing consisted of (in the beginning at least) those with prior charges for drug or alcohol related offenses. 
Another partial deterrent would be to require identification with the card, the inconvenience would slow down some abuse till better strategies could be in acted. 
People need too many different items to form the cheese lines (which remember were not substitutes for stamps but in addition to) plus the additional funds that would require. My daughter is allergic to peanuts and products produced with/around/on shared equipment, etc which for anyone who ever looked, is most things. 

I have written several letters addressing the issue of drug trading with food stamps but obviously without any return correspondence. I would certainly like to hear other suggestions just for informational purposes if nothing else. 

End of rant


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

Do we want to be a society who won't give people a hand up? For me the answer is no. Do we want to be played for chumps by those too lazy to work or who simply want a hand out at our expense? Again no. Several good ideas have been posted here some I have actually seen work.
1) Show up for aid. When I was a small boy this was implemented in Cook Co. Ill. It rapidly became obvious that practically every hooker in Chicago was on the dole. One woman showed up for her check in a chauffeur driven car wearing a fur coat and pillbox hat(yes I'm dating myself) 
2) Work for it. The hookers and druggies are not going to work for aid and those working under the table won't have time.Those mothers not physically capable of work outside the home would provide daycare for those who were as their work.
3) If you are on the dole you don't vote. This pains me but we have to keep politicians from buying votes with welfare.
4) Not a citizen then you are ineligible. Self explanatory. If you are an "anchor baby" your a ward of the state and your illegal parents will be deported from 30,000 feet.
Is this perfect probably not but I think it would move us in the right direction.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

I tried to get assistance once years ago when I lost my job, I was told I made too much money the year before. The system is set up for people to be dependent long term, they have no interest in helping out someone who has temporarily fallen on hard times.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Yes....


----------

